# Wheels



## athomp10 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum so hi everyone

I have just bought a tt, its a mk1 and an x-reg 1.8 quattro 180bhp 6 speed in silver. I have wanted one for ages and due to the current climate I was able to pick a good one up with low mileage.

The only problem with it is the wheels. The ones on it are the 5 spoke 16's and they are in good condition. The tyres need replacing soon so instead of spending 300 on 4 new ones I want to get some wheels at the same time. I want to get either 17s or 18s but am having trouble finding genuine audi wheels.

I want to get audi wheels (second hand in good nick would be fine), not replica's or other makes just ones that look good on the car and could almost get away with saying they are standard.

Can anybody give advice, point me in the right direction, or even have any you want to sell yourself?

Thanks in advance

Ash


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  , have a look in the for sale section .


----------



## athomp10 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, posted on there now!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## athomp10 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, I've seen a set of 18' RS4 replica's on topgear.co.uk for £650

What are peoples opinions on these? Are they worth it? Is the quality worth that much?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

For sale section, car forums and ebay are a good start.

Ebay prob the best.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

As Matt says, eBay is your best bet.

You can pick up a mit set of 17" 5 Spokes for around £150 or a mint set of 17" Comps for about £300.

I had the 16" alloys like you have and when i sold mine on eBay they got to a massive £65


----------



## Elendil (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome! 

As Matt and Danny Boy say, you can find them on ebay, you can find almost anything on ebay lol.


----------

